# HELP! Which one to frame as present?



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Some close family have asked for a pic of a lighthouse local to them for their house. I've whittled down the pics I've taken to these and would appreciate your input as to your top 2, or whether not to bother as none are good enough! The house is a newly built grand designs ish house on the sea, which is quite minimalist.

Cheers!































































































































Ta!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Third one and last one.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

2nd one. It captures all the colours and natural beuty of the rocks, but the lighthouse is still the main focus.

The last one is good too, but I think it focuses too much on the rocks.They are the first thing I look at and focus on, then I see the lighthouse sticking out on top.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

i like the last one, contrast between the dark jagged rocks and smooth bright lighthouse


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

cheers chaps.. keep 'em coming!


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

fifth one is awesome.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm not sure the composition is as good as it could be for any of them. 

The first two and last two are the best, but they could be better, imo.

If you had a bit more sky above the lighthouse in either of them, the composition would work better, I think.

Also, I'm not sure what you're using for PP, but you could do better with the b&w on both.

Have you got a polarising filter? That would have given more contrast.

I'm being a little harsh. I think you could get away with either of the two I've pointed out, but I'm just trying to help :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

First sticks out straight away grain works well...










Next to last i rather like..










If any colour pic it would be the last one.










A few of the others need a tweak to level them.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

2nd from last for me, did they state on the orientation of the piccie?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

tomah said:


> I'm not sure the composition is as good as it could be for any of them.
> 
> The first two and last two are the best, but they could be better, imo.
> 
> ...


thanks for the tips. They were taken from a boat (which is good as it's not a view of the lighthouse you normally see)


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

alan hanson said:


> 2nd from last for me, did they state on the orientation of the piccie?


Thanks, no they didn't. Doesn't necessarily have to be one either


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Have you thought of the last one cropped to square format?

I'd also look to see if you can drop the exposure on the lighthouse. Looks a little blown. 

I quite like #1 but I need a slight crop to the bottom and left IMO.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

#2 & the last one for me. As some else suggested maybe just crop it a little more. HTH :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

First one for me.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

First or second for me but please straighten it up which ever one you choose.


----------

